

Startup Law 101 - Why a small-business setup is usually wrong for your startup - grellas
http://www.grellas.com/faq_small_business_001.html

======
grellas
This is a very simple article that I wrote aimed at one basic purpose: if you
as a founder use an online filing service to save on costs, at least be aware
of the special needs of a startup that the canned kit won't deal with.

What you do with the information is up to you - but at least be aware of it.

So the focus is really legal and not entrepreneurial but the broad
entrepreneurial difference between a startup and a small business is what
dictates special legal handling for a startup.

~~~
aberman
Point taken. I can also see how my comment reads -- I certainly did not intend
to suggest that you were not a good entrepreneur. I was trying to be tongue
and cheek.

~~~
grellas
Of course, as a lawyer, I am by definition not a good entrepreneur. But I like
to work with those who are. I actually liked your comment, and it helped me
see the need to clarify for others my reason for the posting.

------
aberman
A startup is disruptive and highly scalable.

A good entrepreneur is concise.

